# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  The Arnold??

## Fullback57

K bro's..........who's gonna take the Arnold this year??...is it Cutlers to win?

----------


## bigg a

i think either Cutler or Levrone

----------


## kaiser soze

My top 5:
1-Cutler
2-Dennis James
3-Levrone
4-Cormier
5-Priest

----------


## Anaballick

Cutler, Levrone, Cormier....depending who is on that day.

----------

